# Strange white stuff on my sand



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I am not sure if this is the best place to post but I have a 10 gallon live planted tank with a soil base and black sand cap. I have had some white stuff growing on the sand but it wasn't bad and went away so I didn't stress much. We lost power for about two days due to a recent snow storm and the white stuff has come back worse then ever. I am wondering what it is and what I should do. Here are two pics.
















This is the worst of it. It seems to be growing under my rocks and driftwood. In the past it only happened when I had to move the tank and things got stirred up but now I don't know what happened. The tank was without filtration or food for about 2 days and was just barely kept at a safe temperature. It almost looks like a mold but I don't know. All my fish seem happy and health and the shrimp don't seem to eat it.

Thanks in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

I... it's weird. I wonder if something is leeching out of the sand, rocks, or driftwood. Or maybe something is bleaching the sand? Weird. Weird.


----------

